# New to Tivo world, need orientation



## litleboy (Nov 10, 2009)

I just bought a Tivo series 2 on a yard sale for $1 . I plugged to my cable and found out that I need to pay etc etc..

So I went to the INTERNET and found too much information on hacking tivos to make it some kind of a media player... but there is too much old information and I don't know which directions to follow. 

I need some orientation. I have PC knowledge, I build my own PCs, so I now I can do the job, but I'm confuse, what are the patch that I need to install, do I need to have network? which are the latest softwares and what can I do with them.

Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

This is Tivo customer service 877-367-8486 6am - 9pm PT daily.

You would need a Tivo Subscription for the Tivo to operate, if you want network, either a Tivo wireless network adapter or a rj-45 usb network adapter.


----------



## litleboy (Nov 10, 2009)

even if I just want to be able to record and play video and music from attached device ( I dont need the advance record programing of the show or so)


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

The only thing an unsubscribed Series 2 can do is play back existing recordings and act as a 30 minute buffer for live TV.


----------



## litleboy (Nov 10, 2009)

so there is no way to make it like a media player w/ out subscription? or its possible but even that is considered to be illegal?

thks for the help.


----------



## dbutts (Mar 28, 2007)

litleboy said:


> so there is no way to make it like a media player w/ out subscription? or its possible but even that is considered to be illegal?
> 
> thks for the help.


tivo's are fairly useless w/o tivo service.

not heavy enough to be a boat anchor. too bulky to be a paperweight or doorstop. incorrect shape and design to be used as a frisbee.


----------



## dbutts (Mar 28, 2007)

http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html

there are some things that can be done, but nothing really to make it operate like a dvr.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

What you want is against board rules, because it means enabling paid for features without paying, IE, theft of services. I am not saying it cannot be done, you just won't get help here doing it.


----------

